# Bébé secoué mail PMI



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Avez-vous reçu un mail d’information de la PMI sur le bébé secoué ?

«Aude a perdu son fils Timothée le 5 mars 2019. Alors âgé de deux mois, il est décédé des suites du syndrome du bébé secoué. Aujourd’hui, elle se bat pour que ce qui est arrivé à son bébé n’arrive plus à d’autres.

Un matin de mars

Timothée est né entouré d’amour, dans une sérénité totale et un bonheur absolu. Un matin, alors qu’il vient tout juste de fêter ses 2 mois, je le laisse avec son père pour me rendre à un rendez-vous. En sortant et alors que nous devions l’emmener chez le pédiatre pour une visite de routine, j’envoie un sms pour savoir si tout va bien.

C’est à ce moment précis que tout bascule : son père me répond qu’il a fait un malaise. À mon arrivée à l’hôpital, je découvre mon fils en grande souffrance. Je cherche à établir un contact avec lui, en vain. Alors que les équipes médicales refusent de se prononcer, je comprends très vite que rien ne va.

Après un scanner, le médecin nous indique que Timothée souffre d’hématomes sous-duraux dus au syndrome du bébé secoué.
Des secouements fatals
Timothée est ensuite transféré pour une opération visant à faire retomber sa pression crânienne.

Après des heures d’attente, nous sommes autorisés à le voir. La tête de mon petit bébé est complètement bandée, il a des tuyaux partout, il respire grâce à des machines et il est plongé dans un coma artificiel profond pour mettre son cerveau au repos, réduire au maximum ses souffrances et ralentir la propagation des lésions. 5 jours d’hôpital s’en suivent, 5 jours pendant lesquels les médecins nous répètent qu’il s’agit du syndrome du bébé secoué.

Moi, je reste persuadée qu’il y a erreur, qu’il doit s’agir d’une maladie rare et surtout qu’il est encore possible de sauver Timothée. Les médecins et le
personnel soignant essayent de m’amener à accepter qu’il va partir, qu’il n’y a pas d’autre issue possible. Timothée décède le 5 mars 2019, dans
Aude a perdu son fils Timothée le 5 mars 2019. Alors âgé de deux mois, il est décédé des suites du syndrome du bébé secoué. Aujourd’hui, elle se bat pour que ce qui est arrivé à son bébé n’arrive plus à d’autres.
Un matin de mars
Timothée est né entouré d’amour, dans une sérénité totale et un bonheur absolu. Un matin, alors qu’il vient tout juste de fêter ses 2 mois, je le laisse avec son père pour me rendre à un rendez-vous. En sortant et alors que nous devions l’emmener chez le pédiatre pour une visite de routine, j’envoie un sms pour savoir si tout va bien. C’est à ce moment précis que tout bascule : son père me répond qu’il a fait un malaise. À mon arrivée à l’hôpital, je découvre mon fils en grande souffrance. Je cherche à établir un contact avec lui, en vain. Alors que les équipes médicales refusent de se prononcer, je comprends très vite que rien ne va. Après un scanner, le médecin nous indique que Timothée souffre d’hématomes sous-duraux dus au syndrome du bébé secoué.
Des secouements fatals
Timothée est ensuite transféré pour une opération visant à faire retomber sa pression crânienne. Après des heures d’attente, nous sommes autorisés à le voir. La tête de mon petit bébé est complètement bandée, il a des tuyaux partout, il respire grâce à des machines et il est plongé dans un coma artificiel profond pour mettre son cerveau au repos, réduire au maximum ses souffrances et ralentir la propagation des lésions. 5 jours d’hôpital s’en suivent, 5 jours pendant lesquels les médecins nous répètent qu’il s’agit du syndrome du bébé secoué. Moi, je reste persuadée qu’il y a erreur, qu’il doit s’agir d’une maladie rare et surtout qu’il est encore possible de sauver Timothée. Les médecins et le
personnel soignant essayent de m’amener à accepter qu’il va partir, qu’il n’y a pas d’autre issue possible.

Timothée décède le 5 mars 2019, dans mes bras.

Comprendre pour
se reconstruire

J’ai tout de suite ressenti le besoin de comprendre, de me raccrocher à des choses concrètes, y compris d’un point de vue médical. Je me suis beaucoup renseignée et me suis rendue compte que le syndrome du bébé secoué touchait tous les milieux, sans exception aucune, comme peuvent l’être d’autres maltraitances infantiles. À force de lire et d’entendre des témoignages, j’ai aussi compris que persistait un réel tabou concernant les pères.

Des situations compliquées à vivre pour les mères, dans une honte et une culpabilité telles, qu’elles sont parfois dans le déni face au comportement de leur conjoint.

En parallèle, j’ai aussi entendu beaucoup d’aberrations sur le syndrome du bébé secoué. Certaines personnes n’arrivaient pas à assimiler que l’on puisse faire du mal de la sorte à son enfant.

J’ai entendu parler d’accident, de « petit secouement », de « manque de chance ». Certains pensent encore que secouer un bébé n’est pas si grave, qu’ils peuvent s’en remettre, d’où les nombreuses récidives... Mais comme toutes les violences, elles peuvent aboutir au décès, et dans tous les cas les bébés n’en sortiront pas indemnes.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Septembre 2022)

Non chantou rien reçu mais ici le jour où on recevra une info de la Pmi il fera 25 degrés en pleine hiver 

Je me rappel de cette horrible fait divers 😭


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

Moi je n’en ai jamais entendu sur CELUI LÀ. Mais je sais malheureusement que ça existe.

Alors pour une fois, ma PMI nous envoie des mails mais avec du retard comme le protocole covid reçu cette semaine.


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

⚠️ Les séquelles du syndrome du bébé secoué

Les bébés qui survivent aux secouements connaîtront pour les trois-quarts des séquelles lourdes dues à des lésions cérébrales :

📌 Un retard du développement psychomoteur ou des handicaps moteurs

📌 Des troubles cognitifs et des difficultés d’apprentissage 

📌 Des problèmes de comportement ; Un déficit visuel ou une cécité 

📌 Un déficit auditif ou une surdité 

📌Des crises épileptiques


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

⚠️ Certains facteurs de risque peuvent être déclencheurs d’un syndrome du bébé secoué chez les auteurs, dans la majorité des cas l’un des *parents* ou *l’assistante* *maternelle* :

👉🏼 Tout événement qui peut rendre difficile l’attachement précoce avec le nouveau-né 

👉🏼 Des antécédents personnels de violences subies dans l’enfance 

👉🏼 Des violences conjugales 

👉🏼 Des addictions 

👉🏼 Un isolement social et moral 

👉🏼 Une intolérance à la frustration, une impulsivité, etc.


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Ma PMI a mis dans son mail de le faire partager car ça peut arriver aussi chez une AM


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

*Face à cette maltraitance, l’enfant est victime d’une infraction pénale et des peines d’emprisonnement fermes sont encourues par les auteurs

Lorsque les conséquences du secouement sur le mineur constituent un crime, le Code pénal concernant les peines privatives de liberté encourues par les auteurs prévoit :

20 ANS de réclusion criminelle pour le cas des violences aggravées entraînant une mutilation ou une infirmité permanente (articles 222-9 et 222-10) ;

30 ANS de réclusion criminelle pour le cas des violences aggravées ayant entraîné la mort sans intention de la donner (articles 222-7 et 222-8).*


----------



## Ladrine 10 (30 Septembre 2022)

Non rien reçu non plus
Sa peut effectivement arrivé à tous le monde


----------



## liline17 (30 Septembre 2022)

lors d'une formation à ce sujet, on nous avait dit que de tenir un planning de présence des enfants pouvait nous être utile.
Les médecins peuvent dire vers quel heure le crime a été commis, si l'enfant a été secoué pour le papa, en l'absence de la maman, il va accuser la nounou et la maman va le croire, car en général, c'est la papa qui le fait et on connais toutes les capacités des hommes à assumer leurs fautes


----------



## nanny mcfee (30 Septembre 2022)

souvent c'est pas fait dans une intention de violence  certains parents quand le bébé pleure pensent bien fait en le berçant contre eux ou berceau  un peu fort, une fois je suis intervenue auprès d'une maman qui berçait son nourrisson fort,plus il pleurait plus elle augmentait la vitesse ,elle me disait,<<si je fais pas comme ça il dort pas>> ben normal qu'il finit par dormir d'épuisement des pleurs je lui ai expliqué le danger elle a rien voulue savoir parceque sa technique marchait ;/ 

ça manque de prévention auprès des parents je trouve mais bon!!  même en étant prévenue certains n'en font qu'à leur têtes


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

*Protéger l’enfant est un acte médical et une obligation légale et éthique pour les professionnels de santé

Des dérogations à la violation du secret profes- sionnel permettent de signaler les privations et sévices qu’ils ont constatés (article 226- 14 du Code pénal et article 44 du Code de déontologie médicale) ;

Les professionnels de santé n’ont pas à être certains de la maltraitance, ni à en apporter la preuve, pour alerter l’autorité compétente selon les recommandations de la HAS.*


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Il est bien indiqué 

« *Les professionnels de santé n’ont pas à être certains de la maltraitance, ni à en apporter la preuve, pour alerter l’autorité compétente selon les recommandations de la HAS. »*

Et ne* pas hésiter à appeler la PMI *


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Il y a eu une AM qui avait demandé à son conjoint de garder le temps d’aller à l’école à côté de chez elle, laisser ses enfants et revenait

Résultat : en un rien de temps le mari n’a pas pu supporter les pleurs et l’a secoué 

Vous vous en rappelez de ce faits divers d’ailleurs mis sur ce forum


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Waouh fort le mail de ta pmi encore une fois je n'approuve pas .toutes assistantes maternelles qui font la formation pour exercer savent que jamais jamais il ne faut secouer un bb. Faire ce genre de mail montre que ta pmi ne vous juge pas comme des pro de la petite enfance. 
Alors petit rappel pour les ass mats nerveuses et avant de changer de métier .car il faut une patience hors norme pour ce métier.
Si une nounou craque a cause des pleurs récurrents d'un bb elle le couche en sécurité dans son lit et s'éloigne pour respirer a une fenêtre puis elle appelle de l'aide parent amie puer. C'est un échec !


----------



## Petuche (30 Septembre 2022)

Hé ben Chantou tu plombés bien la journée... c'est vrai que ça existe il faut le savoir et c'est horrible. Malheureusement ça peut arriver à tout le monde et chez n'importe qui. C'est pourquoi il faut être très bien dans sa tête pour s'occuper de petits. 
Vous allez pas me croire mais il y a plus de 5 ans de ça lors d'un renouvellement,  la puer. M'avait demandé ce que je faisais quand un ou plusieurs bébés pleuraient en même temps, je lui avait répondu que j'essayais de gérer au mieux,  qu'il fallait voir l'âge des enfants etc.... Et là elle m'a répondu '' quand un bébé ou plusieurs enfants pleurent en même temps et que l'on est un peut dépassé il faut sortir dans notre cour ou jardin, et elle m'a dit ''si vous fumez , prenez une cigarette et allez dehors''. Je vous jure que c'est vrai !


----------



## Petuche (30 Septembre 2022)

J'ai oublié. .. Je n'ai pas reçu ce mail...


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Chantou pour confier les enfants au mari il faut absolument qu'il soit agréé


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Septembre 2022)

La pmi ne nous écrit pas et encore heureux pour ce genre de mail. Une assmat normale qui chaque jour lirait ou récapitulerait tous les malheurs qui peuvent arriver à un bb si dépendant de l'adulte ne pourrait pas travailler sereinement .


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Petuche

Lors de la formation, il avait été bien souligné de sortir sur le balcon ou le jardin … oui fumer si fumeur que de secouer un enfant.

De toute façon les 4 ensembles pleurent ça leur fait les poumons 🫁

Pas grave du tout et détourner leur attention par une musique ou une comptine.

Nounoucat

Je trouve ça très bien ce mail pour nous faire un rappel et SORTIR dans son jardin avec les enfants bien sécurisés dans un PARC ou leur lit.

Pour l’AM qui était partie à l’école près de chez elle, son mari n’était pas AM


----------



## Petuche (30 Septembre 2022)

Je trouve aussi que c'est très bien ce genre de rappel. J'aimerai que tous les PE aient ce genre d'info. Et surtout ne pas dire ''moi ça me sert à rien je ne suis pas comme ça '' parceque pour moi, et ça n'engage que moi, tout le monde peut un jour péter les plombs...


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Si on se sent fragile côté contrôle de soi il ne faut surtout pas faire assmat .quand je lis tout le monde peut Peter un plomb d'accord mais il vaut mieux faire femme de ménage et secouer ses chiffons et balais ou hurler sur l'aspirateur.


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Petuche

Je pense aussi que ça peut arriver. C’est pour ça y penser … hop JE SORS … je prend ma pause les bébés …

Perso les enfants dorment tous à la même heure et c’est MA PAUSE … même quand ils sont réveillés … ho … j’ai un truc à dire à une copine sur le forum ou au téléphone … 🙌😅

J’ai même mes assistants à tour de rôle pour m’apporter le fixe quand ça sonne … made in feignasse … ils adorent

Une fois une petite d’1 an, ne sachant pas marcher, mais debout sans souci contre la table du salon et m’a fait trop rire

Elle m’imitait en faisant des sms … oh la la … s’il y avait eu la PMI … grillée …

Bon j’envoie pas de sms devant la puer !


----------



## Petuche (30 Septembre 2022)

Ha je suis tout à fait d'accord nounoucat1 ! Nous faisons un métier où la patience est primordiale... ce que je veux dire c'est qu'à un moment on peut avoir de gros soucis de tout ordre, frisé la déprime ou dépression,  et là il vaut mieux arrêter car nous sommes à l'abri de rien, nous sommes humains.
A une époque où je n'étais vraiment pas bien,  je me suis surprise à dire ''holala tu m'enerves '' à un enfant qui pourtant était adorable, mais ce jour la je n'en pouvais plus. Et là je me suis dit, ''hé ben arrête toi, stop un moment... effectivement j'ai été arrêté 4 mois'pour une dépression. Heureusement je me suis rendue compte de mon état, ce n'était pas moi de dire à un enfant qu'il m'enervait. ..


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Bah oui ça peut arriver et comme tu le dis si bien Petuche souvent c’est une dépression cachée … donc urgence s’arrêter..

Tu en as été consciente malgré tout, c’est l’essentiel et ce n’est pas donné à tout le monde 👍

*Conclusion* : le forum, les copines au téléphone c’est important car très isolée malgré tout. Sauf si l’on va au RAM RPE … 😅🤣 et l’on ressort encore + déprimée


----------



## Titine15 (30 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Moi non plus je nao rien reçu de la pmi enfin si le protocole covid avec du retard comme d'habitude. 
Pour en revenir au sujet, il est effectivement judicieux de mettre tous les petits en sécurité et allé s'aérer au lieu d'arriver à un drame. Il y a 10 ans quand j'ai commencé et lors de mon renouvellement la puér m'a dit à chaque fois si vous sentez que ça monte allez boire un café ou lire un livre et les petits en sécurité ou allez fumer une cigarette et vous revenez 10/15 min plus tard sereine et calme. J'en ai rarement eu besoin en 10 ans mais ça m'est arrivée et franchement ça marche. On revient tranquille en ayant oublié les pleurs. Je n'ai.pas honte de le dire. Ceci dit j'étais loin de vouloir secouer un bb, ca ne ma meme jamais effleure lesprit mais juste un peu de silence et le bruit de la nature sa requinque pour le reste de la journée 
Bonne après-midi


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Sortir malgré tout c’est nécessaire. Allez hop tout le monde dehors. Ils adorent. 

Aujourd’hui super beau et il fait déjà 17 alors que ce matin 2 degrés ! 

Bon j’en ai 2 à 15h30 qui s’en vont, 1 à 16h et 1 à 16h40. Cool. 

Tous au lit très tôt aujourd’hui


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (30 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour info utile à  ce sujet, apprise en formation.

Ne jamais accepter un bb endormi (ou semblant l'être ) à son arrivée, il faut s'assurer qu'il va bien..

Pas évident,  mais c'est une garantie que si secoué chez ses parents, cela ne pourra pas nous être reproché.

Toujours s'assurer de ça. On est pas parano, mais il faut se protéger et aussi protéger l'enfant ou lui porter assistance.


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Attention être énervée est une chose être dangereuse en est une autre. Comme vous dîtes toutes les astuces sont bonnes pour faire retomber la tension. 
Pour mes petits de 2ans en cas d'énervement collectif et oui les émotions sont contagieuses on soufflait fort des grands soufflements qui font du bruit.  Où comptines.... Pour les cas graves c'est lundi matin l'empereur sa femme et le petit prince sont venus.....
Les difficultés de la vie sont encore plus compliquées quand on travaille chez soi ! Et oui nous sommes humain ! Pas encore des robots programmés a être joyeux et dynamiques H24.
Par contre il m'est déjà arrivé de dire a un 2 ans c'est un âge difficile " laisse moi tranquille tu m'as enervée où je suis fâchée" sans crier mais avec un visage fermé froncé.


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Ah Métal est réveillée 👋🙌😀

J’ai déjà entendu ou lu ça peut-être sur ce forum.

Oui faire TRÈS ATTENTION comme faire « l'inventaire«  

Ah il est griffé sur la joue droite (pour éviter qu’on nous le sorte le soir)
Ah il a un bleu sur la joue gauche (heu ce n’est pas le même gosse je vous rassure ... DES exemples 😀)

Bon il marche il a Tous ses bras et ses jambes ... c’est bon je le prends 😅😂🤣


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Septembre 2022)

C'est très vrai Métal un bb endormi peut aller mal. Et s'il va bien c'est un petit choc de se réveiller ailleurs qu'à l'endroit de l'endormissement.
Nous l'avions appris aussi en formation.en cas de problème la responsabilité retombe souvent sur l'assmat


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Et je complète Métal 

Toujours DÉSHABILLER un enfant avant de le mettre au lit.

Ma copine même amie depuis le temps, a eu son bébé *MORT chez une assistante maternelle car elle ne l’avait pas déshabillée (une combinaison à l'époque comme de ski) ... *


----------



## Griselda (30 Septembre 2022)

Non je n'ai pas reçu ce mail mais très sincèrement je pense que c'est en effet à transmettre à tout adulte qui s'occupe de bébé.
Je pense que nous les AMs, avons aussi cette mission de prévention des risques quand nous accompagnons des Familles.
Etre attentive aux signes possibles avant coureur d'un épuisement parental. Ouvrir la discussion sur le sujet pour que le PE puisse dire et alerter lui même son entourage s'il sent que "ça déborde".
Expliquer aux Parents que oui il est humain d'être excédé par un bébé qui pleure beaucoup, que si on se sent à bout mieux vaut déposer bébé dans son lit et quitter la pièce quelques minutes pour respirer que de secouer bébé. Expliquer aussi que le geste n'a pas besoin d'être très fort pour créer de graves lésions. 
Qu'il faut proscrire aussi ces jeux de Tonton André qui consiste à lancer bébé même de seulement quelques centimètres et de le rattraper car même si c'est pour amuser bébé ça aussi c'est potentiellement dangereux car le cerveau flotte dans le crane de bébé et peut donc lors d'une brusque décélération occasionner des dégâts. 
Que oui par énervement et par méconnaissance on peut être touché par le sujet quelque soit ses origines sociales ou culturelles...
Bref, tendre la perche pour ouvrir cette discussion fait partie de la prévention.

Il y a fort longtemps, ma Mère un jour m'a appelée, affolée, bouleversée: une collègue a elle dépose son bébé chez une AM remplaçante (la sienne étant indispo), récupère son bébé le soir qui pleure beaucoup, est très agité (logique on est chez une personne qu'on ne connait pas c'est perturbant), refuse le bib' du soir, ce qui alerte davantage la Maman, elle s'endort avec le bébé sur le canapé car elle veut rester en vigilance (ses antennes?!), lendemain matin elle n'arrive pas à réveiller son bébé, appelle les urgences, bébé est dans le coma, oedeme cérébrale consécutif au syndrome du bébé secoué, opération et heureusement ça sauve bébé qui restera sous haute surveillance durant plusieurs années, pas de séquelles, ouf! 
Mais que s'est il passé? Ma Mère me raconte, l’hôpital enquête auprès des Parents (bien sur), RAS, contacte l'AM qui fini par admettre que bébé serait tombé de son transat qui se serait renversé, transat' posé au sol comme il se doit. 
Je réponds à ma Mère que c'est étonnant car je doute que ça occasionnerait un oedeme cérébral sauf si ce transat était posé en hauteur (ce qu'il ne faut jamais faire, ni canapé, ni table... ça aussi c'est une prévention que nous devons faire auprès des PE). 
Quelques temps plus tard ma Mère me dit que j'avais raison, après enquête approfondie l'AM a fini par reconnaître qu'elle avait bien secoué ce bébé, qu'elle était excédée par le nombre d'enfant habituel plus celui ci qui pleurait (parce que pas encore adapté à elle mais journée entière directe), elle a craqué, mais n'avait pas imaginé de telles conséquences... 
Bien sur l'Agrément a été retiré immédiatement et fort à parier que cette personne encore aujourd'hui est elle même traumatisée aussi de l'acte qu'elle a commis, de ce que ça a produit, de ce qui aurait pu se produire d'encore plus grave...

Voilà pourquoi je suis tout à fait pour qu'une PMI nous transmette cette information mais aussi que je garde toujours en mémoire que nous, AM, Professionnelle Petite Enfance, devons être particulièrement vigilents au moindre signe de surmenage, savoir reconnaitre nos limites car notre responsabilité est grande.

Soyons bienveillants envers les autres et envers nous même, c'est probablement le meilleur rempart à une telle situation?!


----------



## NounouNat2 (1 Octobre 2022)

*Nounoucat1 : vous avez repris le métier d'AM ? Si c'est le cas, bienvenue parmi nous, de nouveau*


----------



## Lea64 (1 Octobre 2022)

Ici rien recu non plus mais quand un parent m emmène son bébé endormi dans le cosy  me disant je suis désolé je préfère le laisser dormir je leur repond que je suis désolée mais que que moi je préfère le voir reveiller avant leurs départ c est t on jamais .....


----------

